# 45Grad Streifen Pattern



## theflyingmanson (7. September 2004)

HI,

ich würde gerne mal Wissen, wie man solche "TV-Lines" macht! Die normalen schaffe ich, aber die im 45Grad Winkel bringen mich noch zur Verzweiflung!

Hier ein Beispiel, damit ihr wisst was ich meine:


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. September 2004)

Mach dir einfach ein zb 6x6 Pixel großes neues Dokument, hintergrund durchsichtig.
Dann reinzommen bis zum geht nichtmehr, und dort zeichnest du dir dann einfach eine schräge Linie, von einer Ecke zur gegenüberliegenden.

Der Rest dann wie bei den normalen TV Lines


----------



## ShadowMan (7. September 2004)

Hi du!

Sorry mal wieder für die Eigenwerbung *schäm*

Hab auf meiner Seite unter Photoshop Grundlagen ein Tutorial namens Eigene Muster erstellen. Dort ist erklärt wie du diese Scanlines erstellst 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

